# MÁY CẤP GIÓ TƯƠI GẮN TƯỜNG+ LỌC KHÔNG KHÍ VT-502



## SohoTech (14/8/21)

Máy #cấp_tươi_gắn_tường VTRONIC VT502 - giải pháp hoàn hảo cho không gian sống của bạn.
==============================================





Vẫn là giải pháp cấp tươi , tuy nhiên sự khác biệt duy nhất của #VTRONIC Và #Himpel_HRD_50C chính là:





 Gắn tường, phù hợp với gia đình muốn lắp cấp tươi mà trần bê tông, hoặc không muốn khoét trần.





  Giá mềm hơn, mà công suất chỉ kém 1 chút.





 Mặc dù chỉ cấp tươi 1 chiều, nhưng vẫn  có lọc bụi PM25 đảm bảo sức khỏe cho người dùng như âm trần #HRD_50C.





   Thông số kỹ thuật:
Model: VT-502
Loại sản phẩm: Quạt treo tường loại mới
 Màu: trắng / vàng
 Vật liệu: ABS
Tiếng ồn: 20-33dB
Thể tích không khí: 60 m3 / h
Điện áp định mức: 220 V-240V (50 / 60Hz)
Công suất: 10W
Kích thước: 240x220x55mm
 Diện tích áp dụng: 10 ~ 25m2
Chức năng: tuần hoàn bên ngoài, lưu thông nội bộ, không khí trong lành, thoát khí
Vị trí bánh răng: tốc độ cao, tốc độ trung bình, tốc độ thấp
Trọng lượng: 1350g
>> Xem thêm các sản phẩm cấp gió tươi Soho tại đây: soho.net.vn
=========================
CÔNG TY TNHH GIẢI PHÁP VIỄN THÔNG CÔNG NGHỆ SỐ SOHO
ShowRoom : Ngõ 106, ngách 39, Số 11, Hoàng Quốc Việt – Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội





ĐỂ LẠI SỐ ĐIỆN THOẠI NHẬN THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT + BÁO GIÁ
Hotline: 0934.452.678 - Tel: 0243.793.1955 - 0243.793.1954
Website:  GIỚI THIỆU CÔNG TY SOHOTECH│CTY SOHOTECH.,LTD │SOHO - Hệ Thống Sưởi Ấm Sàn Nhà SOHO-An Toàn, Tiết Kiệm, Độ Bền Cao
Email: tongdivienthong@gmail.com – info@soho.net.vn
#máy_cấp_tươi_VTRONIC_VT502, #xây_dựng, #Lọc_không_khí, #nội_thất


----------

